# Oxygen



## shell013 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi.
I want come to Cyprus to visit my son who has just been posted to Cyprus.
Does anybody know how I go about arranging oxygen for my visit . I'm very mobile but need oxygen 24/7. I will have oxygen for flight etc but need it for my holiday .


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

shell013 said:


> Hi.
> I want come to Cyprus to visit my son who has just been posted to Cyprus.
> Does anybody know how I go about arranging oxygen for my visit . I'm very mobile but need oxygen 24/7. I will have oxygen for flight etc but need it for my holiday .


First of all (and I'm sure you know) you need permission/consent from your GP to travel. You then need the EHIC card. After that its a matter of contacting the local hospital where you plan to visit and the theory is (???!!!?) that they will be able to supply you FOC by way of your EHIC card 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

........... this pay help??! Holiday Oxygen Abroad for COPD sufferers.Thread discussing Holiday Oxygen Abroad for COPD sufferers

Jo xxx


----------



## shell013 (Aug 8, 2014)

jojo said:


> First of all (and I'm sure you know) you need permission/consent from your GP to travel. You then need the EHIC card. After that its a matter of contacting the local hospital where you plan to visit and the theory is (???!!!?) that they will be able to supply you FOC by way of your EHIC card
> 
> Jo xxx


Thank you Jo ,
I have travelled many times using the ehic card but only to Portugual and lanzarote , both times I contacted the oxygen supplie direct having found them in the Internet .
When I come to Cyprus I will be staying in Larnaca , the area closest to Dhkalia ( hope the spelling is correct ) . Would you know the nearest hospital I could contact ?
Regards Michelle


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

shell013 said:


> Thank you Jo ,
> I have travelled many times using the ehic card but only to Portugual and lanzarote , both times I contacted the oxygen supplie direct having found them in the Internet .
> When I come to Cyprus I will be staying in Larnaca , the area closest to Dhkalia ( hope the spelling is correct ) . Would you know the nearest hospital I could contact ?
> Regards Michelle


I dont know Cyprus, I just know how the system is supposed to work. I'm sure someone in Cyprus will know the details. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Andrea59 (May 1, 2014)

Hi
I assume that your son is with the armed forces here? If so would he be able to arrange with the medical centre on station to loan you an oxygen tank?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If the medical centre at Dhekalia garrison can't help you, contact Larnaca general hospital.
initially though I would ask your son to go to the medical centre to see if they can help.

http://www.moh.gov.cy/moh/lgh/lgh.nsf/index_en/index_en?OpenDocument


----------

